# Breakaway Omega



## Eroach (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone had any time on the Omega -- I'm thinking of picking one up as a distance travel rod. I'd love to hear your comments on its performance.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have been interested in this rod also for some time. The guys over on Breakaway seem to like um but at $220 a pop I'd like to have one in hand before I buy.


----------

